# Ministers with Colorful Personalities



## Scott (Jun 22, 2006)

Who are some of the more colorful personalities in church history? Luther is very colorful with his language, mood swings, and idiosyncratic behavior. Who else?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 22, 2006)

Christmas Evans. Mighty preacher with very vivid illustrations. He would be very hard to imitate. He was hunched backed, had one eye and could draw thousands. I have a book of his sermons. He was called the Bunyan of Wales.

http://www.baptistpage.org/Portraits/print/print_evans.html



[Edited on 6-22-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2006)

Some preachers I believe had dynamic personalities and notable oratory skills include George Whitfield, Charles Spurgeon, and John Knox. I have often imagined going back in time and sitting and listening to their sermons, or hearing Jonathan Edwards preach on 'Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God.' Or to hear that uneducated tinker, John Bunyan.

[Edited on 6-24-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## py3ak (Jun 22, 2006)

William Grimshaw. I don't think there has ever been another preacher capable of dressing up in a devil costume.


----------



## Hungus (Jun 22, 2006)

My research methodology paper is on Scofield, and he was definately colourful...


----------



## Peter (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> William Grimshaw. I don't think there has ever been another preacher capable of dressing up in a devil costume.



John Donne is famous for having dressed up in a burial shroud while preaching at a funeral. "Ask not for whom the bell tolls, the bell tolls for thee."


----------



## Don Kistler (Jun 24, 2006)

They don't get much more colorful than John Rodgers of Dedham. He was lively and animated, and once took the Bible out of the pew and out of the church, threatening to take God's Word away because the people were neglecting it.

And when attendance was low, he would go out and preach from the church tower, saying that if the people wouldn't come to hear God's Word, he would take God's Word to them.

Don Kistler


----------

